# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  SVEN MS-1820. Классика в современном исполнении

## Labs

Образцовые модели в акустике сочетают в себе профессиональные инженерные технологии и демократичную цену. Такие модели пользуются огромным покупательским спросом даже спустя 5 лет после выпуска. «Развивать» их одно удовольствие – нужно внести лишь несколько изменений, чтобы полюбившаяся многим система стала более современной.

Акустическая система 2.1 SVEN MS-1820 является преемницей легендарных моделей SPS-820 и SPS-821. Акустика подойдет для просмотра фильмов, прослушивания музыки и озвучивания компьютерных игр. В модели воплощены лучшие инженерные идеи ТМ SVEN, прошедшие проверку временем и завоевавшие высокую оценку экспертов в области звука. Система способна работать автономно от компьютера, ноутбука или медиаплеера, так как имеет встроенный проигрыватель аудиофайлов с флешек и SD-карт. FM-тюнер, присутствующий в модели, запоминает до 40 радиостанций.

На передней панели сабвуфера расположены регуляторы громкости системы, кнопка переключения режимов, разъемы для подключения USB-flash и SD/MMC карт памяти, LED-дисплей. С помощью цифрового дисплея отслеживается частота выбранной радиостанции, а также отображается активированный режим работы системы (AUX, FM или MP3). Управлять SVEN MS-1820 можно также с помощью пульта дистанционного управления. Модель очень компактна и способна вписаться даже в небольшое рабочее пространство на столе. Конструкция сабвуфера выполнена по технологии Band-pass, которая позволяет добиться более глубокого и насыщенного баса. Дизайн модели ультрасовременный. Сияющий глянец и приглушенный блеск матовой поверхности корпуса системы гармонично сочетаются друг с другом. Смелый союз разных по текстуре материалов усиливает впечатление контраста и подчеркивает основную идею разработчиков: SVEN MS-1820 – это классика в современном исполнении.

*Особенности:*

• Акустическая система совместима с PC, DVD/Media-проигрывателями, мобильными устройствами и другими источниками аудиосигнала.
• Встроенное FM-радио.
• Цифровой LED-дисплей.
• Встроенный MP3-проигрыватель аудиофайлов с носителей памяти USB ﬂash, SD card.

----------

